# Compte AppStore hacké...



## l8D (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème: Ce matin je me réveille et je me rend compte que j'ai reçu une facture de l'iTunes Store d'un peu plus de 60 $ (il me reste 3$ sur mon compte sur les 66 $ initiales...) Tout les achats sont des achats intégré dans les applications KingdomConquest et VPN Express, application que je n'avais pas la veille et que je n'ai jamais installé ou entendu parlé. Bien sûr, personne n'a touché à mon iPhone durant mon sommeil...

En résumé, 2 applications ont été télécharger sur mon iPhone (iPhone 4 sous iOS 5) et un peu plus de 60 $ ont été dépensé en achat intégré.

Je voudrais donc savoir si cela était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un et si je serai remboursé.

PS: J'ai contacté l'assistance d'Apple et j'attend toujours une réponse.

Merci


----------



## sparo (19 Février 2012)

Dans l'attente change ton mot de passe !!!! Et mets un vrai mot de passe :
- 8 caractères au moins (pas nom, pas prénom, pas de lieu, pas de mot du dictionnaire)
- au moins une majuscules
- au moins 1 chiffre
- au moins 1 caratéres spécial (@, _, %, ...)


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2012)

Oui, c'est un mode de piratage connu.

Malheureusement connue. Mais dans un sens, tu seras vite remboursé par Apple.


Change ton mot de passe immédiatement. Et si tu l'utilises ailleurs, change-le partout également.


----------



## l8D (21 Février 2012)

Je viens d'être remboursé, mais ça reste inquiétant à quel point je peux perdre cette argent n'importe quand...


----------

